# Fear Inculum dei Tool - il disco evento dopo 14 anni di attesa



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2019)

Se c'è qualcuno li in mezzo tra di voi che ha voglia di stravolgere la propria vita musicale ho un consiglio :

E' appena uscito il disco nuovo dei Tool che si intitola "fear Inoculum " dopo 14 lunghissimi anni di attesa, parliamoci chiaro non roba da ascoltare in macchina e neanche roba per svagarsi. Questa è musica vera, un epico viaggio trionfale che ti proietta anni luce avanti in una stanza con buio pesto. Più di un ora per poche tracce in cui quasi impaurito cerchi la luce, quella stessa luce che non troverai perchè gli appigli sonori per un ascoltatore medio sono pochi.

Capisco che questa musica e questa band come successe per il sottoscritto anni fa con i Pink Floyd non sono per tutti, è come un bellissimo libro, un capolavoro scritto in aramaico antico. Siamo in pochi a saperlo leggere ma se gli darai il tempo di farsi capire entrerai in una dimensione da cui non scenderai più.

Io vi ho avvertito, se avete voglia di cambiare la vostra vita per sempre iniziate ad asoltare " Dark Side of the moon " dei Pink Floyd e poi dopo lunghi ascolti passate ai Tool.

Ascoltatela la musica non usatela come sottofondo, usate le cuffie e sentite gli sforzi che gente come me ha fatto per mesi o anni. i dettagli fanno sempre la differenza .

Se invece non avete voglia tornate pure alla Trap, al Jova beach party e alla Ferreri che si vi occuperanno 3 minuti della vostra vita ma non vi lasceranno nulla.

sotto la traccia che da il titolo all album


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2019)




----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2019)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi corretti il titolo per cortesia, Fear Inoculum.


----------



## wildfrank (10 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi corretti il titolo per cortesia, Fear Inoculum.



Volevo.dirlo Lollo........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2019)

Ho visto ma lascio così il titolo


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi corretti il titolo per cortesia, Fear Inoculum.


Ma perchè? E' così bello! 

Senza quell'errore questo topic non lo commentava nessuno senti a me  . Anzi, dovevi farci credere che si chiamava così, almeno chi non ascoltava il genere ne rimaneva pure incuriosito.


----------



## davidelynch (10 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se c'è qualcuno li in mezzo tra di voi che ha voglia di stravolgere la propria vita musicale ho un consiglio :
> 
> E' appena uscito il disco nuovo dei Tool che si intitola "fear Inoculum " dopo 14 lunghissimi anni di attesa, parliamoci chiaro non roba da ascoltare in macchina e neanche roba per svagarsi. Questa è musica vera, un epico viaggio trionfale che ti proietta anni luce avanti in una stanza con buio pesto. Più di un ora per poche tracce in cui quasi impaurito cerchi la luce, quella stessa luce che non troverai perchè gli appigli sonori per un ascoltatore medio sono pochi.
> 
> ...



Aspettavo un post in merito alla nuova bomba firmata tool da parte tua ed eccolo che arriva 

Disco attesissimo e impressionante, cavalcate oniriche prog metal che lasciano a bocca aperta, nel 2019 un disco simile è un dono per chiunque vive, respira e ama la musica.


----------



## James45 (10 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se c'è qualcuno li in mezzo tra di voi che ha voglia di stravolgere la propria vita musicale ho un consiglio :
> 
> E' appena uscito il disco nuovo dei Tool che si intitola "fear Inoculum " dopo 14 lunghissimi anni di attesa, parliamoci chiaro non roba da ascoltare in macchina e neanche roba per svagarsi. Questa è musica vera, un epico viaggio trionfale che ti proietta anni luce avanti in una stanza con buio pesto. Più di un ora per poche tracce in cui quasi impaurito cerchi la luce, quella stessa luce che non troverai perchè gli appigli sonori per un ascoltatore medio sono pochi.
> 
> ...



Come non darti ragione?
Il mio gruppo preferito (parliamo ovviamente di gruppi "nuovi") è finalmente tornato: dal lontano '93 di Undertow, attraverso Aenima, sino all'apoteosi di Lateralus che ancora oggi mi vengono i brividi ogni volta che lo ascolto, e poi 10.000 Days...

Tanta attesa, ma ne è valsa la pena!


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Settembre 2019)

a me sta piacendo un botto, da quando è uscito lo sto ascoltando praticamente tutti i giorni.

rispetto al passato mancano i singoli di 5-6 minuti come nei vecchi dischi, ma è stupendo lo stesso. 

tracce preferite ovviamente 7empest ave e pneuma.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Settembre 2019)

Discone. Non riesco più a sentire altro dal 30 agosto.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Settembre 2019)

Ho ascoltato un po', la prima canzone mi piace, ma devo ammettere che non fanno per me. Non li conoscevo prima d'ora, ne riconosco le qualità, ma non riesco a immergermi. Per ascoltare canzoni di una certa durata è necessario che mi piacciano davvero tanto. Non credo sia questo il caso. 
Comunque, continuerò ad ascoltare almeno la prima canzone. Chissà, poi magari il mio gradimento potrà crescere e spingermi a conoscerli meglio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Settembre 2019)

Se dico che pensavo meglio? Pensavo in una qualche novità o innovazione.

Per carità sono dei grandissimi, ma secondo me ho letto delle lodi un po' troppo esagerate che non condivido a pieno. 

Hanno sempre lo stesso sound da più di 20 anni ormai,si può dire? 
Io questo non lo considero prog,magari uno stoner rock un po' più ricercato e/o influenzato. 

Se dobbiamo parlare di prog, ci sono nomi che fanno impallidire Maynard & Co. su qualsiasi punto di vista. 

Chiaro che si elevano al di sopra del 98% della ***** attuale, ma speravo in una loro "evoluzione". 
Non so se sia positivo, ma tutti i loro album mi danno le stesse sensazioni. 
Tutt'altro con i pink Floyd, dove ogni album o persino traccia è un viaggio a sé stante. 
E potrei fare lo stesso discorso per veri mostri sacri del prog come, King Crimson,Genesis, The Yes, Opeth, Porcupine Tree, Haken,Dream Theater ecc. 

Per me i Tool non rientrano in questa categoria, sia per sonorità che per abilità e composizione. Ciò non toglie che siano tra le migliori espressioni recenti di rock fatto con una cognizione di causa. 

Per dire un gruppo che è migliorato di album in album sono gli Alter Bridge, che ogni volta portano qualcosa di nuovo nel loro piccolo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se c'è qualcuno li in mezzo tra di voi che ha voglia di stravolgere la propria vita musicale ho un consiglio :
> 
> E' appena uscito il disco nuovo dei Tool che si intitola "fear Inoculum " dopo 14 lunghissimi anni di attesa, parliamoci chiaro non roba da ascoltare in macchina e neanche roba per svagarsi. Questa è musica vera, un epico viaggio trionfale che ti proietta anni luce avanti in una stanza con buio pesto. Più di un ora per poche tracce in cui quasi impaurito cerchi la luce, quella stessa luce che non troverai perchè gli appigli sonori per un ascoltatore medio sono pochi.
> 
> ...



capolavoro!! strano che non si sia aperto questo topic prima....volevo parlarne io. non ho parole per descriverlo,ho in mente tanti aggettivi ma non so quale dire...le canzoni "descending" e "invincible" valgono da sole l'attesa di 13 anni. pazzesco. poi Pneuma...mamma mia...sembra una Schism parte 2....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se dico che pensavo meglio? Pensavo in una qualche novità o innovazione.
> 
> Per carità sono dei grandissimi, ma secondo me ho letto delle lodi un po' troppo esagerate che non condivido a pieno.
> 
> ...



a definirli prog sono solo i media...il genere dei tool è un genere tutto loro,non si puo definire


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se dico che pensavo meglio? Pensavo in una qualche novità o innovazione.
> 
> Per carità sono dei grandissimi, ma secondo me ho letto delle lodi un po' troppo esagerate che non condivido a pieno.
> 
> ...



Tutto vero e condivisibile se e solo se si considera i Tool come interni ad un genere. Ma cosi non è.. io amo il prog e grazie al mio lavoro ho avuto la possibilità di vederne parecchio. 

I tool per vari motivi non rientrano in nessun genere ma hanno una posizione a se stante, non replicabile da nessuno. 

La cura del dettaglio, la scelta maniacale del suono e dell arrangiamento. La scelta non casuale dei tempi dei cambi di tempo che sono all'unisono con il viaggio .. mille altre cose che fanno questa band una rarità. 

Potrebbe essere che l'ascoltatore medio non percepisca la totalità del disco ( e neanche io probabilmente ) ma un orecchio più allenato mi da la possibilità di assaporare dettagli tecnici che magari ai più vanno nel calderone " del suono" che a loro piace. 

Credimi fratello, per certi aspetti si sfiora la pazzia. Io non ne ho idea ma per ottenere determinati suoni in determinati scene del disco me li vedo settimane o mesi su un singolo suono. Ripeto, pazzia pura. 

Poi dipende sempre cosa si sta cercando e ci sta che i TOOL siano troppo impegnati per una buona fetta di mercato ( parlo di mercato Rock ) e ci sta.

Ribadisco quanto scritto nel primo post del Thread : " Fear Inoculum è un capolavoro scritto in aramaico antico. le prime volte non capisci nulla e sei spiazzato poi piano piano inizi a capire una parola, poi una frase e cosi via ". 

Poi quando i Tool vogliono mandarmi un assegno per la pubblicità che gli ho fatto su instagram lo accetto volentieri


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2019)

Sono al decimo ascolto. Cosa stracazzo è ?? Non riesco a capire. Buio pesto.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho ascoltato un po', la prima canzone mi piace, ma devo ammettere che non fanno per me. Non li conoscevo prima d'ora, ne riconosco le qualità, ma non riesco a immergermi. Per ascoltare canzoni di una certa durata è necessario che mi piacciano davvero tanto. Non credo sia questo il caso.
> Comunque, continuerò ad ascoltare almeno la prima canzone. Chissà, poi magari il mio gradimento potrà crescere e spingermi a conoscerli meglio



Devi necessariamente sentire tutto il disco, ritagliandoti un po’ di tempo, ma dedicandogli la giusta attenzione. Premiandoli con il giusto impianto audio (non è un gruppo che si può sentire al volo su Spotify di uno smartphone con auricolari, troppi dettagli che andrebbero persi). Magari seguendo anche i testi. E liberando la testa da preconcetti. Fai questo per 3-4 volte. Poi fai sedimentare un paio di giorni. Poi ancora inizia ad ascoltare nuovamente. Vedrai che sarai premiato.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se dico che pensavo meglio? Pensavo in una qualche novità o innovazione.
> 
> Per carità sono dei grandissimi, ma secondo me ho letto delle lodi un po' troppo esagerate che non condivido a pieno.
> 
> ...



In realtà ci sono diverse imprecisioni in quello che scrivi. Primo i Tool non sono Progressive. O meglio non sono solo progressive. Così come non sono solo alternative, metal, post metal, etc. Sono una commistione di tutto questo che ha prodotto un genere a se stante. È abbastanza distinto dal resto.
I Tool negli ultimi 20 anni hanno fatto solo 3 album. Per il momento non considerando l’ultimo, uno è Lateralus, probabilmente il disco del nuovo millennio, una gemma oscura, con suono circolari che tocca corde inattese. Tecnicamente inarrivabile. produzione superlativa. Nulla di simile in giro. Completamente diverso da Ænima.
10000 Days, pur essendo un grandissimo disco, suona completamente diverso da Lateralus. Non è certamente Ænima. È come se fosse un’altra band. È una evoluzione verso una direzione diversa, dal suono più diretto. 
Quindi dire che fanno la stessa musica da 20 anni, avendo fatto 2 dischi uno diverso dall’altro, significa non averli ascoltati bene.

Fear Inoculum, non é una rivoluzione in senso stretto, difficile attendersela dopo tanti anni di difficoltà. E sopratutto visto che si avvicinano ai 60. Non ogni disco può essere una rivoluzione, ci mancherebbe altro. Ma è assolutamente un’evoluzione abbastanza netta da 10000 Days. Anche qui, sembrano 2 gruppi diversi, salvo qualche richiamo sporadico di tematiche da questo. Il suono è diventato una sorta di flusso di coscienza, che arriva a graffiare l’anima in molti momenti (One Breath...), flusso guidato da diverse scelte vocali coraggiose e di un certo impatto (il rientro finale di Maynard in Pneuma è sensazionale).

Francamente sostenere che i Dream Theater, gli Opeth, gli Yes, i Porcupine Tree (!!!) permettano viaggi ad ogni loro disco è una forzatura enorme. Quasi tutti non si sono mai spostati dalla loro confort zone, spesso. Cioè i DT, hanno fatto dischi piatti e con lo stampino da metropolis in poi (ad eccezione, in parte, di The Astionishing). Ogni albume dei DT suona come il precedente, e come il successivo. Che poi gli Opeth definirli prog ce ne vuole, essendo stati per buona parte della loro carriera Death metal, oltre che avere una produzione degli ultimi anni spesso imbarazzante. 
I king crimson sono stati seminali nei primi album, ma dopo è stata ovviamente una evoluzione (in alcuni casi grande, in altri piccola) della loro musica. E il percorso dei Tool è molto simile al loro, nella rivoluzione iniziale e nell’evoluzione successiva. Anche se la produzione di dischi purtroppo non sarà così vasta. Per gli Yes, tolti i primi 3 sensazionali dischi, la produzione si è andata notevolmente appiattendosi.

I Tool possono non piacere, ma oltre ad essere tecnicamente mostruosi (altro che impallidiscono di fronte a tanti gruppi), per acclamazione universale della critica, non si possono accostare con così tanta facilità a diversi dei gruppi che hai menzionato. Sopratutto per l’impronta che hanno lasciato e lasceranno nella musica.

Oltre ad essere una macchina da guerra nei live. A Firenze hanno fatto uscire con le ossa rotte tutti, se ce ne fosse stato bisogno di dimostrarlo ancora una volta.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> In realtà ci sono diverse imprecisioni in quello che scrivi. Primo i Tool non sono Progressive. O meglio non sono solo progressive. Così come non sono solo alternative, metal, post metal, etc. Sono una commistione di tutto questo che ha prodotto un genere a se stante. È abbastanza distinto dal resto.
> I Tool negli ultimi 20 anni hanno fatto solo 3 album. Per il momento non considerando l’ultimo, uno è Lateralus, probabilmente il disco del nuovo millennio, una gemma oscura, con suono circolari che tocca corde inattese. Tecnicamente inarrivabile. produzione superlativa. Nulla di simile in giro. Completamente diverso da Ænima.
> 10000 Days, pur essendo un grandissimo disco, suona completamente diverso da Lateralus. Non è certamente Ænima. È come se fosse un’altra band. È una evoluzione verso una direzione diversa, dal suono più diretto.
> Quindi dire che fanno la stessa musica da 20 anni, avendo fatto 2 dischi uno diverso dall’altro, significa non averli ascoltati bene.
> ...


Insomma, ci sono Awake, Six Degrees che non scherzano, altro che Astonishing. Il disco di Metropolis si chiama Images and Words, per l'esattezza  . Che poi abbiano fatto molti dischi piatti sono d'accordissimo, così come sono d'accordo che non possono essere paragonati ai Tool che fanno un prog diverso, se prog si può definire.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> In realtà ci sono diverse imprecisioni in quello che scrivi. Primo i Tool non sono Progressive. O meglio non sono solo progressive. Così come non sono solo alternative, metal, post metal, etc. Sono una commistione di tutto questo che ha prodotto un genere a se stante. È abbastanza distinto dal resto.
> I Tool negli ultimi 20 anni hanno fatto solo 3 album. Per il momento non considerando l’ultimo, uno è Lateralus, probabilmente il disco del nuovo millennio, una gemma oscura, con suono circolari che tocca corde inattese. Tecnicamente inarrivabile. produzione superlativa. Nulla di simile in giro. Completamente diverso da Ænima.
> 10000 Days, pur essendo un grandissimo disco, suona completamente diverso da Lateralus. Non è certamente Ænima. È come se fosse un’altra band. È una evoluzione verso una direzione diversa, dal suono più diretto.
> Quindi dire che fanno la stessa musica da 20 anni, avendo fatto 2 dischi uno diverso dall’altro, significa non averli ascoltati bene.
> ...



Sinceramente ho fatto leggere sto post ad un mio amico musicista(come me) e ci siamo fatti un sacco di risate. 

Considerare qualcosa dei Tool di livello "tecnicamente inarrivabile" è un'assurdità.
Sono praticamente i nirvana in 5/4(e un 5/4 in qualche canzone non basta a farti definire progressive, cosa che i tool non sono per niente)

Mi dici che i Porcupine Tree sono piatti e poi approvi che i tool utilizzino sempre i soliti due o tre accordi? 

Poi appena ho tempo rispondo più adeguatamente, ma non sono per niente d'accordo.

Mi sembrate i fanboy di Caparezza("genioh")

Ah questo video che vi metto sotto è per la teoria che i tool sono "unici e non hanno mai ripreso da nessuno"

https://youtu.be/9Y7xw2k6mH4


----------



## Schism75 (13 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Insomma, ci sono Awake, Six Degrees che non scherzano, altro che Astonishing. Il disco di Metropolis si chiama Images and Words, per l'esattezza  . Che poi abbiano fatto molti dischi piatti sono d'accordissimo, così come sono d'accordo che non possono essere paragonati ai Tool che fanno un prog diverso, se prog si può definire.


Intendevo Scenes croma a memory: Metropolis pt 2, quindi Awake e Image & Words compresi. non avevo precisato bene sorry.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ho fatto leggere sto post ad un mio amico musicista(come me) e ci siamo fatti un sacco di risate.
> 
> Considerare qualcosa dei Tool di livello "tecnicamente inarrivabile" è un'assurdità.
> Sono praticamente i nirvana in 5/4(e un 5/4 in qualche canzone non basta a farti definire progressive, cosa che i tool non sono per niente)
> ...



Mi fa piacere che il tuo amico musicista si sia divertito. Se la mettiamo così con il giochino di “mio cugino”, avendo anche io diversi amici musicisti gli ho fatto leggere il tuo post originario e hanno fortemente riso su quasi tutto, ad eccezione dei King Crimson, e i Pink Floyd, ovviamente.

Definirli dei Nirvana in 5/4 mostra, vabbeh mi taccio, ma è chiaramente una cosa del tutto risibile. 
Detto questo non voglio alimentare il flame che è del tutto inutile. Ognuno con le sue idee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2019)

Ma di che **** stiamo parlando ?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ho fatto leggere sto post ad un mio amico musicista(come me) e ci siamo fatti un sacco di risate.
> 
> Considerare qualcosa dei Tool di livello "tecnicamente inarrivabile" è un'assurdità.
> Sono praticamente i nirvana in 5/4(e un 5/4 in qualche canzone non basta a farti definire progressive, cosa che i tool non sono per niente)
> ...




Ti spiego io come funziona da musicista e da grande ascoltatore di musica. I Tool sono una buona band, dotata tecnicamente nella media, nulla di eccezionale, capace di fare qualche canzone e qualche disco carino, ma soprattutto capaci di vendersi benissimo. Perché è questo il punto: La loro dote migliore è il marketing. Basti pensare a quanti ridicoli trailer hanno rilasciato per questo album. Una cosa a dir poco patetica. Stessa cosa sull'uscita del disco: "esce domani, no anzi tra 1 mese, no forse tra 1 settimana, magari tra 1 anno" qualcosa di vomitevole a livelli assurdi. Ma qualcosa di studiato a tavolino per far parlare di se e creare hype a manetta. 

Quelli che di musica capiscono fino a 1 quarto a mezzogiorno si gasano pensando di ascoltare chissà quale band strana, psichedelica ed ultratecnica. Un po' come fanno i finti alternativi con l'Indie Rock e quelle ****** li. Mentre tutti gli altri sanno bene quale il reale valore dei Tool e se li ascoltano perché gli piacciono, senza farsi pippe mentali oppure li ignorano e basta, come nel mio caso. 

Che siano progessive rock o sarcavolo sono una band che gode di una stima esagerata senza motivi validi, almeno dal mio punto di vista. 

Anche a me fa sorridere leggere che i Tool sono una band molto tecnica. Allora cosa sono i vari: Dream Theater, Protest The Hero, Obscura, Death, Periphery e potrei andare avanti ancora? 

Sia chiaro che io non c'è l'ho con nessun utente, ho sfruttato la discussione per dire la mia a livello generale e basta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti spiego io come funziona da musicista e da grande ascoltatore di musica. I Tool sono una buona band, dotata tecnicamente nella media, nulla di eccezionale, capace di fare qualche canzone e qualche disco carino, ma soprattutto capaci di vendersi benissimo. Perché è questo il punto: La loro dote migliore è il marketing. Basti pensare a quanti ridicoli trailer hanno rilasciato per questo album. Una cosa a dir poco patetica. Stessa cosa sull'uscita del disco: "esce domani, no anzi tra 1 mese, no forse tra 1 settimana, magari tra 1 anno" qualcosa di vomitevole a livelli assurdi. Ma qualcosa di studiato a tavolino per far parlare di se e creare hype a manetta.
> 
> Quelli che di musica capiscono fino a 1 quarto a mezzogiorno si gasano pensando di ascoltare chissà quale band strana, psichedelica ed ultratecnica. Un po' come fanno i finti alternativi con l'Indie Rock e quelle ****** li. Mentre tutti gli altri sanno bene quale il reale valore dei Tool e se li ascoltano perché gli piacciono, senza farsi pippe mentali oppure li ignorano e basta, come nel mio caso.
> 
> ...



Sono opinioni, lui ha la sua e tu la tua. 
Io che lavoro da 20 anni nel campo musicale, ho prodotto centinaia e centinaia di artisti e concerti, suono 4 strumenti e scrivo per la SIAE la penso diametralmente opposto alla tua idea. 

Quanto scritto sopra non è per far la gara al pisello più lungo ma per farti capire che sono opinioni e gusti e vanno rispettati. Non dare del c oglione a un altro perché non la pensa come te perché magari ha conoscenze più grandi delle tue ma siccome siamo nel campo della soggettività è tutto relativo. 

Per farti capire, prima mentre facevo colazione parlavo con uno che mi ha detto che i due giocatori più forti del Milan sono Suso e RR, vedi te.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono opinioni, lui ha la sua e tu la tua.
> Io che lavoro da 20 anni nel campo musicale, ho prodotto centinaia e centinaia di artisti e concerti, suono 4 strumenti e scrivo per la SIAE la penso diametralmente opposto alla tua idea.
> 
> Quanto scritto sopra non è per far la gara al pisello più lungo ma per farti capire che sono opinioni e gusti e vanno rispettati. Non dare del c oglione a un altro perché non la pensa come te perché magari ha conoscenze più grandi delle tue ma siccome siamo nel campo della soggettività è tutto relativo.
> ...



Si ma infatti. Io ho sfruttato il forum per parlare in generale, senza fare riferimenti ad utenti di Milanworld. Per te puo' essere che io abbia detto chissà quante cavolate. E lo accetto. È tutto soggettivo. Se sono li, qualcosa di buono l'hanno fatto eh. E questo è un ragionamento che faccio anche per Justin Bieber. Se lui è arrivato li, qualche dote l'avrà. Che sia il vendersi bene o il donare il sedere a chi conta, ma insomma qualcosa ha fatto. Che poi ritornando ai Tool ci sono gruppi mille volte più tecnici etc. Io l'ho detto e lo ribadisco, ma non è tutto la tecnica. Io per esempio adoro alcune band punk che proprio non sanno suonare, sono incapaci, eppure mi piacciono.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (16 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se c'è qualcuno li in mezzo tra di voi che ha voglia di stravolgere la propria vita musicale ho un consiglio :
> 
> E' appena uscito il disco nuovo dei Tool che si intitola "fear Inoculum " dopo 14 lunghissimi anni di attesa, parliamoci chiaro non roba da ascoltare in macchina e neanche roba per svagarsi. Questa è musica vera, un epico viaggio trionfale che ti proietta anni luce avanti in una stanza con buio pesto. Più di un ora per poche tracce in cui quasi impaurito cerchi la luce, quella stessa luce che non troverai perchè gli appigli sonori per un ascoltatore medio sono pochi.
> 
> ...




Sentito tutto appena uscito, ma per me Lateralus resta il migliore....il suono ovviamente è riconoscibilissimo, ma ...sarà l’età..non ho più la pazienza di ascoltare canzoni di 12/13 minuti


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti. Io ho sfruttato il forum per parlare in generale, senza fare riferimenti ad utenti di Milanworld. Per te puo' essere che io abbia detto chissà quante cavolate. E lo accetto. È tutto soggettivo. Se sono li, qualcosa di buono l'hanno fatto eh. E questo è un ragionamento che faccio anche per Justin Bieber. Se lui è arrivato li, qualche dote l'avrà. Che sia il vendersi bene o il donare il sedere a chi conta, ma insomma qualcosa ha fatto. Che poi ritornando ai Tool ci sono gruppi mille volte più tecnici etc. Io l'ho detto e lo ribadisco, ma non è tutto la tecnica. Io per esempio adoro alcune band punk che proprio non sanno suonare, sono incapaci, eppure mi piacciono.



esatto è comunque tutto soggettivo. 

Per il discorso "sapervi vendere " è la base di tutto. Ho incontrato band che non si cahava nessuno che erano dei MOSTRI e band plurifamose che facevano schifo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2019)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Sentito tutto appena uscito, ma per me Lateralus resta il migliore....il suono ovviamente è riconoscibilissimo, ma ...sarà l’età..non ho più la pazienza di ascoltare canzoni di 12/13 minuti



Lateralus va beh pietra miliare ma anche Fear mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Black (16 Settembre 2019)

scusate, ma a me i Tool proprio stanno sulle p...e. Con questo non voglio criticare nessuno, ma non capisco il motivo per cui godono di tutta questa fama. Ci sono molti altri gruppi più validi e poco conosciuti (che magari vogliono restare gruppi di nicchia). Come scritto da qualcuno sopra, i Tool sono molto bravi nel marketing. E a questo non ho altro da aggiungere e mi basta per farmeli odiare.

Ho visto concerti di gruppi stratosferici ed eravamo in 10 a vederli e sono stato orgoglioso di questo. Ma ripeto, è una mia opinione e non voglio criticare nessuno. Ma questi proprio non li sopporto!


----------



## Zanc9 (16 Settembre 2019)

Ascolato in questi giorni almeno un paio di volte. Mi dispiace, ma non sono riuscito a farmi piacere il lato "prolisso" delle canzoni. Capisco il "percorso" che ogni canzone intraprende, molto lento, per raggiungere un obiettivo, ma secondo il mio modesto ed inutile parere è un po' troppo...troppo...tralasciando le 3/4 canzoni che non hanno nessun motivo di esistere (rumori bianchi, riverberi a caso, 3 minuti di improvvisazione ad una pianola elettronica per cui mi sono davvero sentito preso in giro) e che davvero si possono apprezzare solo e solo se pienamente immersi nel mood dell'album, mi sono davvero ritrovato ad attendere il clou di una canzone per 4 minuti prima di dire "che figata". Perchè sì, le canzoni sono davvero fighe, ma potevano durare ciascuna 6 minuti, anzichè 12.

Tutto ciò ovviamente è il commento a seguito del mio giudizio personale.

Per chi volesse ascoltare qualcosa di ""simile"" ma molto più concreto e che mi ha davvero fatto dire "WOW" consiglio 

*The fall of hearts* dei *Katatonia*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2020)

madonna santa che disco, ho tipo un orgasmo ogni volta che mi ci butto dentro.
Non riesco a spiegarlo, mi trasporta lontano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> madonna santa che disco, ho tipo un orgasmo ogni volta che mi ci butto dentro.
> Non riesco a spiegarlo, mi trasporta lontano.



Grande Lollo!! Anch'io lo adoro,ogni canzone è un viaggio. Pura arte davvero. Peccato che fanno un disco ogni 20 anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Grande Lollo!! Anch'io lo adoro,ogni canzone è un viaggio. Pura arte davvero. Peccato che fanno un disco ogni 20 anni



Che poi parliamoci chiaro se vogliono una mano la posso dare a scrivere qualche pezzo  .
Quando li ascolto tantissimo alla fine va a finire che scrivo brani "pop" ma che hanno quel sapore li alla Tool  

E ovviamente piacciono a me, al fonico di studio e all assistente di regia ma al 99,9% della gente no


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi parliamoci chiaro se vogliono una mano la posso dare a scrivere qualche pezzo  .
> Quando li ascolto tantissimo alla fine va a finire che scrivo brani "pop" ma che hanno quel sapore li alla Tool
> 
> E ovviamente piacciono a me, al fonico di studio e all assistente di regia ma al 99,9% della gente no



fanno una specie di progressive rock,ma secondo me il loro è un genere unico,nessuno suona come loro,sono mitici. 
i brani "10000 days" e "lateralus" sono dei veri e propri trip mentali....una roba pazzesca. l'ultimo album malgrado sia bellissimo non è neanche paragonabile a lateralus e Aenima


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> fanno una specie di progressive rock,ma secondo me il loro è un genere unico,nessuno suona come loro,sono mitici.
> i brani "10000 days" e "lateralus" sono dei veri e propri trip mentali....una roba pazzesca. l'ultimo album malgrado sia bellissimo non è neanche paragonabile a lateralus e Aenima



A beh si , concordo. Inarrivabili per mille motivi.


----------



## James45 (30 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> madonna santa che disco, ho tipo un orgasmo ogni volta che mi ci butto dentro.
> Non riesco a spiegarlo, mi trasporta lontano.



Ah bè, meno male...
Credevo di essere rincorbellito io a sentire i giudizi della gente.
Adoro i Tool... mi fanno un po' l'effetto Ibra


----------



## James45 (30 Agosto 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> ...
> 
> Per chi volesse ascoltare qualcosa di ""simile"" ma molto più concreto e che mi ha davvero fatto dire "WOW" consiglio
> 
> *The fall of hearts* dei *Katatonia*



Katatonia...

"The fall" è esaltante, li riporta a livelli di estrema qualità, uno dei miei preferiti.

Insieme a "Viva Emptiness", in primis, e a "Last Fair..." , "The great cold...", "Night is..."...
Vabbè, se non si è capito, mi piacciono


----------

